# Wiggly Noisy Newborn



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Elle is 3 weeks today







We BF on demand during the day and she naps 2 or 3 times for an hour or 2 during the day, but no long sleeps. At night she sleeps straight through 6 or 7 hours before waking to feed and go back to sleep.

I have a question.... since around the end of the first week, she has gotten very wiggly and kicks and waves her arms around a lot when she is falling asleep. When she's doing it she makes a lot of noise, breathes hard and fast, makes little grunts and hums and coos.
She does it periodically during the night and sometimes sleeps through it, other times she wakes herself up. This is also how she wakes up after every nap. Sometimes she wiggles and grunts for 15-20 minutes before she will open her eyes and be awake. I've realized that in the night if i just wait she usually goes back to sleep for a few more hours.

She does it the worst last thing at night when she is tired and ready to sleep and i'm nursing her. It seems like if i hold her arms and squish her very snugly to me that she eventually stops and then goes to sleep. Its very hard on my boobs, cus she moves her head and pulls the nipple, and she scratches me and herself.

Any ideas why? Probably nothing to worry about, right? What i could do when im nursing her to sleep so that she will go to sleep instead, cus it is really uncomfortable and irritating after nearly an hour when i know she wants to be sleeping.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dunno why, but it's common. Swaddling might help too.


----------



## orangeiron (Oct 21, 2004)

sounds like she might be asking to be swaddled?
or this is just how she puts herself to sleep. some babies sing themselves to sleep. it will most likely pass, babies are funny little creature.


----------



## dutchgal (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL! Found you! I answered in *the other world* we frequent...


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dutchgal* 
LOL! Found you! I answered in *the other world* we frequent...


LOL! Hi! I saw your answer there too.

Thanks, i have turned into a bit of a worrier lately, not like me at all. Just so many things to worry about now that she's born







: plus hormones no doubt.


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I think this is how your DD puts herself to sleep. From what you describe, it doesn't sound like she is crying or upset so I don't think you necessarily need to "help" her to get to sleep. She is just going through her sleep and wake cycle. Don't rush to nurse her unless she really needs it or else she'll need to be nursed to sleep all the time. You'll find you'll have a better sleeper. She sounds like she's already on her way.


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't swaddle my 2 week old during the day or for naps, but I do swaddle her as we're settling in for night-time feeding and bed so that she associates the practice with bed time.

Now, she sleeps 2-4 hours a stretch a couple of times during the day, and then a couple of times during the night...so, she's not sleeping like your baby, but the swaddling definitely helps her calm down, and she's a flail-er, too...and has been known to wake herself up...

That being said, there is something about babies sleep patterns that causes them to have shorter sleep cycles and more frequent durations of "light sleep" during which time they may come all the way out of sleep and wake up. Dr. Sears Baby Book goes into detail about babies sleep patterns and why they're prone to wake up frequently, even if it's not to nurse, so if you can get your hands on it, that book might be helpful to you...

Good luck. From what I hear, this part is only temporary! LOL


----------



## carnalcindd (Jun 7, 2007)

My ds does the same thing during the night when he enters REM sleep. unlike adults, babies enter REM first and then fall into deep sleep. They also have longer and more frequent REM sleep cycles than us. It is during this time that their brains are more active and they will rouse if they are hungry or uncomfortable. When my ds wakes me, but is not ready to wake himself, I just wrap one arm around him, and he settles. If I move my arm too soon, he will start to wiggle again, so I usually fall asleep holding him with one arm and his body pressed against mine.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank-you! Great advice. I did read about it in Dr Sears book, and i agree also that it seems to be her regular way to get herself to sleep. Guess i'll just have to get used to the wiggling since she isn't upset by it. Thanks for answering


----------

